#ubuntu-au 2010-12-20
<jarlen> Hey
<nisshh> jarlen, hey, havent seen you around here before :)
<jarlen> Indeed :-)
<jarlen> It's because I'm danish, I don't hang around here much
<nisshh> jarlen, how long have you been a member btw?
<nisshh> i see :)
<jarlen> I'm the current danish LoCo-contant
<nisshh> oh right
<jarlen> Is this channel used for everything, or do you have somewhere where you prefer random chit-chat?
<nisshh> -chat is used for anything not ubuntu related
<jarlen> I'll move on then :-)
<nisshh> #ubuntu-au-chat that is
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-21
<head_victim> Ubuntu parcel!
<head_victim> elky: conference pack B just arrived.
<elky> that was fast
<head_victim> Very.
<head_victim> Still not sure if the CDs are going to come through.
<head_victim> I'll email Hugh
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-22
<Thisara_> hi
<Thisara_> Hi Ryan
<Thisara_> Are u there
<head_victim> Thisara_: welcome to the group
<head_victim> nisshh: ping
<Thisara_> Thanks
<nisshh> hello
<Thisara_> hi
<nisshh> sorry i was getting something to eat :)
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries just didn't know if you highlighted ryan
<Thisara_> ok take ur time. Do u want me to chat later ?
<nisshh> Thisara_, didnt expect you to get on irc tonight, thought you would be on tomorrow or something :)
<nisshh> head_victim, no, i dont, because there can be more than one Ryan :)
<Thisara_> Sorry Jared
<head_victim> Thisara_: don't be sorry, just making sure you found each other :) I am a mailing list mod so I saw you join the list earlier.
<Thisara_> yes exactly
<nisshh> Thisara_, as for your last question that you just mailed to me, yes, the installation is similar to normal installation
<Thisara_> time has come to kick windows
<nisshh> the main difference is that you have to use unetbootin or a similar program to load it onto the USB drive
<Thisara_> I have a one stupid question
<nisshh> shoot
<Thisara_> How do we know which ubuntnu version to be used ?
<nisshh> Thisara_, well, if your worried about getting support, use 10.04 (lucid) or if you want the latest stable stuff, use 10.10 (maverick) :)
<Thisara_> 32 bit ? 64 bit
<Thisara_> ok
<nisshh> depends on your hardware
<nisshh> how new is it?
<Thisara_> Now I am logged in windows
<Thisara_> it is vista
<nisshh> ok
<Thisara_> I dont know how to check 64bit or 32bit
<Thisara_> is that something with CPU ?
<nisshh> Thisara_, not your operating system, i mean how old is your computer?
<Thisara_> 2 yrs
<Thisara_> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9650  @ 3.00GHz
<nisshh> oh nice
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> how much RAM/memory do you have?
<nisshh> Thisara_, ^^
<Thisara_> I will check
<head_victim> I'll swap my p4 with you Thisara_ ? Heh
<nisshh> hehe
<Thisara_> heh heh hee
<Thisara_> 4 GB
<Thisara_> 500 GB HDD
 * nisshh is jealous :)
<nisshh> Thisara_, ok, i suggest you use 32 bit, BUT
<Thisara_> Mother board is Property	Intel DP43TF
<nisshh> yeah
<Thisara_> ok
<nisshh> oh actually, disregard that BUT :)
<Thisara_> ok
<Thisara_> whats the matter with 32 bit
<Thisara_> nisshh are u ther
<nisshh> Thisara_, sorry :)
<nisshh> i had to take a phone call :)
<Thisara_> ok
<nisshh> Thisara_, if you use 32 bit, you will only have access to about 3.5GB's of RAM
<nisshh> and 32 tends to run a tiny bit slower
<Thisara_> ok
<nisshh> but apart from that, there is not much difference
<Thisara_> but  what if I install 64 bit
<nisshh> although 64 bit flash for linux is known to be troublesome for some people
<nisshh> Thisara_, 64 bit will be fine, you shouldnt have issues
<Thisara_> whats the difference between 32bit and 64bit Ubuntu ?
<nisshh> exactly what i just said :)
<Thisara_> got it
<nisshh> 32 only allows accesss to 3.5GB's of RAM
<nisshh> 64 bit can access up to 128GB's or something
<nisshh> not many other differences though
<sagaci> nisshh: much more than that, i think
<Thisara_> I was thinking , 64bit for 64bit CPUs and 32bit for older CPUs
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, not that it matters :)
<Thisara_> so thats not correct ?
<nisshh> Thisara_, yeah, anything from the late pentium 4's onwards was 64 bit capable
<sagaci> nisshh: I think you're referring to how much Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit can "handle" :P
<Thisara_> yes
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, i cant remember how much it is, some very large amount :)
<sagaci> i've always stayed with 32-bit
<nisshh> sagaci, i pulled that number out of my memory, so dont expect correct facts there :)
<Thisara_> Another basic question, Why Intel have 64bit CPUs and 32bit CPUs
<nisshh> so have i
<nisshh> Thisara_, AMD also have both 32 and 64 bit CPU's :)
<Thisara_> OK
<nisshh> but anyway
<Thisara_> my earlier thinking was Ubuntu 64 bit should be installed in computers with 64bit CPUs
<sagaci> 32-bit will run on 64-bit capable CPU
<sagaci> but not vice-versa
<head_victim> Sorry to interrupt but for everyone in here if they want to have a quick look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam and tell me what they think of the new header that would be appreciated.
<nisshh> Thisara_, one thing you should undertstand is that 64 bit CPU's are not *only* 64 bit
<nisshh> Thisara_, they are simply 64 bit capable
<nisshh> so you can use a 32 bit OS with a 64 bit capable CPU if you want
<sagaci> head_victim: not bad
<head_victim> sagaci: I stole a lot of it but redid it all for our needs
<Thisara_> ok thanks I didnt know that
<nisshh> Thisara_, in you email you said you were in Perth, i happen to be not far from Perth :)
<sagaci> head_victim: three australias looks a bit much though
<sagaci> actually 4
<nisshh> sagaci, just one would look a lot worse
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, I concur, any other suggestions for icons?
<Thisara_> Anyone from Perth
<nisshh> Thisara_, no, no one active anyway
<head_victim> Thisara_: I'm in brisbane but regarding your 32/64 bit conversation I'd suggest a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<nisshh> Thisara_, years ago, there used to be a heap from Perth but they are no longer active in the LoCo
<Thisara_> Head victim: ok I will
<nisshh> Thisara_, until you came along im prettymuch the only one from WA in here :)
<sagaci> head_victim: even if you changed the middle icon with an ubuntu circle of friends logo, would suffice i think
<Thisara_> good
<nisshh> wait, good?
<nisshh> how is that good?
<nisshh> :)
<Thisara_> One question
<nisshh> go ahead
<nisshh> Thisara_, dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<Thisara_> I installed the Ubuntu in my external HDD. I want to make a bootable HDD. But when I try to boot , It didnt
<Thisara_> I already changed the boot sequence into external HDD 
<nisshh> Thisara_, yeah, you need to follow the same procedure that your friend did when installing to the USB stick
<head_victim> sagaci: I think it would be best to ahve them all different but need to find a third logo
<Thisara_> Can't exactly remember the error messege, something like.. undidentified drive
<sagaci> could anyone help me with a bit of ubuntu packaging
<nisshh> Thisara_, ah ok
<nisshh> sagaci, whats up?
<sagaci> please don't send me to #ubuntu-packaging or to read the Packaging Guide - Complete, it's like going to Azkaban
<Thisara_> I already have a USB pendrive, which has Ubuntu notebook remix. I tried that one instead of the external HDD, it worked
<nisshh> sagaci, well, i was going to send you to #ubuntu-motu but :)
<nisshh> sagaci, anyway, whats the issue?
<sagaci> ah, i'm trying to package a wordlist generator, crunch.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/crunch-wordlist/
<sagaci> could I just get a real high level view if it's possible for a noob to package it
<nisshh> sagaci, are you packaging it purely just so you can install it on your machine?
<sagaci> it's written in C
<sagaci> nisshh: no, it's relatively easy to compile and use, I just wanted to explore the idea of packaging it for ubuntu
<nisshh> sagaci, ah ok, i suggest you go to #ubuntu-motu then, while i know a little about packaging, the MOTU's are the true masters at it
<sagaci> every step of the packaging guide seems like a huge leap
<nisshh> sagaci, also, the best way is to get a MOTU to help you and then you could get it sponsored and uploaded
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> I even struggled to get a gpg key since gpg-agent wasn't running etc
<nisshh> its not simple
<nisshh> but the packaging guide is very good docs
<sagaci> a lot of extra fluff that is in every ubuntu package
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> copyright, changelog, etc etc etc
<sagaci> MOTU - recyclable materials for the internet, do you know it?
<nisshh> Thisara_, ask your friend to do the same thing to the external drive that they did to the pen drive, the process is the same
<nisshh> Thisara_, sorry, i cant help more, a) ive never done it, b) there are no docs for installing to an external hard drive tha i can find, sorry :)
<nisshh> Thisara_, im still digging, ill let you know if i find something
<Thisara_> nisshh : But unfortunately he left Perth
<nisshh> ah ok
<Thisara_> cant we use this ubuntu installation to create external bootable HDD , http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nisshh> Thisara_, yes, a few little tweaks are needed, give me 5 minutes and ill have an answer for you :)
<Thisara_> nisshh : ok
<sagaci> i'd reinstall to make sure grub is installed to the external hdd and then make sure you select it to boot off when you boot, via the bios
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, that is needed, plus a tweaked grub is also required, still dont know what it is though
<Thisara_> tweaked grub ??????
<nisshh> Thisara_, grub is Ubuntu bootloader, no need to stress, it should be very easy to do :)
<head_victim> sagaci: check again see what you think
<nisshh> Thisara_, sorry, this is taking a little while, the guy has disappeared :)
<sagaci> head_victim: yeah, better
<head_victim> sagaci: thanks for the input
<sagaci> anyone used one of those flexible keyboards? http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=800
<head_victim> yeah not a fan, great for cleaning and travelling not so good to type on
<head_victim> I had too many missed keypresses
<sagaci> it's like compiz rotating cube all over again
<nisshh> Thisara_, the guy telling me how to do it is having connection issues, so it may be a long time before he is able to tell me, sorry :)
<Thisara_> nisshh : If you find how to make a bootable external HDD, can u pls email me
<nisshh> Thisara_, sure, will do :)
<Thisara_> nisshh : for the time being I am learning stuff from Ubuntu forum
<nisshh> cool
<Thisara_> nisshh : Its time to wrap up and go home
<nisshh> Thisara_, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nisshh> ok
<head_victim> Thisara_: glad you can join us, someone might post more information to the list for you late
<head_victim> r
<Thisara_> nisshh : I have no idea of that right now since I am in Windows now
<nisshh> Thisara_, ok, dont worry about it for now, have a good night :)
<sagaci> ahh, so makes sense to package for debian so lots more will benefit, etc
<Thisara_> nisshh: thanks lot. Good Night
<Thisara_> nisshh: Byee.!
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> finally another WA user :)
<head_victim> Hmm that header, I just saw it on the wife's windows PC. It has lots of white space just underneath the orange bar and the corners are square (meant to be rounded) is that what you're referring to nisshh ?
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah
<head_victim> Weird, I'm on FF 3.6
<nisshh> head_victim, thats how it looks in chromium anyway
<nisshh> let my try ff 4.0
<head_victim> Really odd.
<head_victim> I just looked under chromium as well
<nisshh> and?
<head_victim> Square with lots of whitespace
<nisshh> head_victim, it renders fine in ff 4.0, that is strange :)
<head_victim> Wonder what is broken, might write up a bug
<nisshh> in ff 4.0 it has rounded corners and no whitespace
<thisara> nisshh are u still there
<nisshh> thisara, yeah
<thisara> nisshh,. thanks for the email
<sagaci> i wish i were asleep
<nisshh> thisara, np :)
<thisara> how to install grub
<nisshh> thisara, there is an option during the graphical install for it,
<thisara> good , so I can use normal ubuntu istaller
<thisara> installer which I found in http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download 
<thisara> ?
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> thats the one to use
<thisara> nisshh : thanks. I will try and let u know the results later. Sorry for too many childish questions.
<nisshh> thisara, not a problem :)
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-23
<thooty> ummmm
<head_victim> nisshh: ping if you want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam now I have had some help from some website people in making it look correct in both firefox and chrome now.
<nisshh> head_victim, having a look now
<nisshh> head_victim, looks like thisara got Ubuntu installed and booted from that hard drive :)
<chesty> anyone know how to turn the ir port off on my macbookpro2,2? I'm afraid it's going to develop super strength and burn a hole in my wall
<nisshh> chesty, smash it? :)
<nisshh> get rid of your macbook? :)
<chesty> it's running ubuntu
<chesty> i didn't even now it was an ir port until I installed ubuntu and it turned on for the first time
<chesty> actually, it's my headphone socket, weird
<chesty> there's a red led inside the socket that's on
<nisshh> chesty, i dont even know if its possible to turn off the ir port, sorry :|
<chesty> I'm not even sure if it is a ir port now, I just assumed it was because it was red :P
<nisshh> oh ok]
<thisara> hi nisshh
<thisara> are u there
<nisshh> thisara, hey
<thisara> nisshh : how is going
<nisshh> thisara, if you type nis<tab key> then it highlights my nick and beeps so i know someone is talking to me :)
<nisshh> unless webchat cant do that :)
<thisara> nisshh : ok
<nisshh> its called tab completion
<thisara> nisshh: got it
<nisshh> there you go :)
<nisshh> thisara, anyway, what did you need help with?
<thisara> nisshh: I already installed the Intel fortran compiler
<nisshh> oh good, so its working?
<thisara> nisshh: thats the problem
<nisshh> oh?
<nisshh> thisara, also, you dont need to highlight me nick, every time :)
<nisshh> my* :)
<thisara> nisshh: Its installed. thats sure. But now I want to installed the licence file. But I cant figure out where the Fortran is installed .
<nisshh> hmmm
<nisshh> do you need the license file?
<nisshh> actually, what *is* the license file?
<nisshh> thisara, ^^
<thisara> nisshh: its already there with me. It comes with the installation
<nisshh> what license is it? some sort of terms & conditions?
<thisara> nisshh: I want to ask another stupid question. 
<nisshh> no question is stupid, just ask
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> thisara, ?
<thisara> nisshh: First answer ur question. Intel compiler for Linux is free. So during download, intel send the licence file to our email. I will send that for you to have a look. which is an authentification for the particular copy of the software.
<nisshh> i see
<nisshh> so its free but not open source?
<thisara> nisshh: mmm..fortran compiler is same like C,  Python
<thisara> nisshh: We have to write our own coding
<thisara> nisshh:  but there are fortran open source fortran coding all around world. I am not sure whether you know what I am referring. One of the famous is SWAN
<nisshh> thisara, yeah, i understand that, but i dont understand what kind of license would require you to install a license just for a compiler
<nisshh> yeah, i dont know a heap about fortran, i do know there are/was/is a compiler or two you can get for free though
<nisshh> thisara, you can just email me the license file if you like
<thisara> nisshh: anyway these are my stupid quesitons in Linux
<nisshh> that way i can understand what your trying to do
<nisshh> thisara, hehe, they arent stupid, just a challenge to answer :)
<thisara> nisshh: Main problem is I am migrating from Windows to Linux , so I tend to think with a mindset of windows
<nisshh> i see, yeah, that is a common problem for some
<thisara> nisshh: I wonder how do we find some file in the computer
<nisshh> thisara, there are two commands, find and locate :)
<thisara> nisshh: ex: if I wan to find the installed directory of fortran
<thisara> nisshh: ok
<nisshh> thisara, well, how do you compile a fortran program on the command line?
<nisshh> thisara, if the compiler has an executable this might work: which fortran
<nisshh> that works for Python and whatnot, it might work for fortran
<thisara> nisshh: that infact I am not sure
<nisshh> thisara, so you coded fortran programs in matlab on windows did you?
 * nisshh has no idea what matlab is used for/can do
<thisara> nisshh: I still cant understand directory structure of Linux. Becase in Windows, we know where the installations are 
<nisshh> all i know is engineers and stuff use it
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> thisara, its easy :)
<thisara> nisshh: Matlab is different. 
<nisshh> thisara, the key difference is linux does not have anything like drive letters (C drive, D drive, etc)
<nisshh> all extra hard drives and whatnot are mounted as part of the existing file system
<thisara> nisshh: Most people use Matlab. It can do programming. also its a good graphical generator. But its not powerful as fortran when it comes to hardcore numerical programming. less efficient
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> thisara, ill be one minute, i just need to grab dinner from the kitchen :)
<thisara> nisshh: today I had to install Linux three times
<thisara> nisshh: I had to find the compatible version for Ifort
<thisara> nisshh: OK
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> thisara, anyway
<nisshh> thisara, getting back to the original issue, can you email me the license file, so i can see what im dealing with?
<thisara> nisshh: Ok  I will now
<nisshh> ok
<thisara> nisshh: its sent
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> i should have it in a minute
<nisshh> thisara, oh i see, whats the number in the file for?
<thisara> nisshh: sorry. that was serial number. I sent u the correct one again
<nisshh> oh, you sent me the wrong one?
<nisshh> thisara, ok, and what do you normally do on windows with that file?
<thisara> nisshh: In windows, there is a graphical interface for Intel Fortran. which has everything
<nisshh> oh i see
<thisara> nisshh: when we start the programme for the first time it will ask to install the license file
<nisshh> thisara, are you using Ubunt right now?
<nisshh> oh
<nisshh> ok
<thisara> nisshh: mmm not now
<nisshh> that is really silly :)
<thisara> nisshh: can reboot in a minute
<nisshh> thisara, ok, please reboot into Ubuntu, jump back on IRC and then ill get you to run some commands for me :)
<thisara> nisshh: give me 2 min
<thisara> nisshh: hi I am back
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> thisara, so how did you install the compiler? did you use the link i gave you a few emails back?
<thisara> nisshh: u mean this link http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/using-intel-compilers-for-linux-with-ubuntu/
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> did you use that? or did you do it another way?
<thisara> nisshh: I use almost same
<nisshh> thisara, right
<thisara> nisshh: but only difference was that it gave me warnings of some prerequsits. So install g++
<nisshh> thisara, can you tell me how you compiled programs on windows with fortran? was there a command? or a button or something?
<nisshh> ah, yeah, thats nothing to worry about then
<thisara> nisshh: In Windows ll done in graphical interface, there is a butten for COMPILE and another one for RUN
<nisshh> thisara, this GUI, is it part of matlab?
<thisara> nisshh: I am not sure whether there is such a graphical interface for Ubuntu 
<thisara> nisshh: sorry, Matlab is a different software. It has nothing to do with Fortran
<thisara> nisshh: I think I confused u
<nisshh> you did
<thisara> nisshh: sorry for that
<nisshh> you said you used fortran with matlab :)
<nisshh> or something like that :)
<thisara> nisshh: fortran and matlab
<thisara> nisshh: sorry for confusion
<nisshh> thats fine
<thisara> nisshh: well get back to the topic. I wonder how to find the installed folder of Fortran. Ex: In windows, we know it is somewehre in Programe flies
<nisshh> thisara, yeah, im working on it, give me a moment
<thisara> nisshh: I found anothe document on how to do the installation. this might be useful  http://www.webmo.net/support/ifort11.html
<thisara> nisshh: but I found this once finish the installation. now I cant reverse the installation. Simply, ..dont know how to uninstall. 
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> thisara, ok, ive just been to #fortran
<thisara> nisshh: good
<nisshh> and they have no expereince with intel fortran
<nisshh> they all use gfortran (gcc for fortran)
<nisshh> which they say should accept the same syntax you use
<nisshh> thisara, willing to give it a shot?
<nisshh> or do you need to use matlab?
<thisara> nisshh: fortran syntax are same regardless of platform
<nisshh> im still a little confused about how matlab is used with fortran
<thisara> nisshh: I know gfortran but I dont think it s free
<nisshh> thisara, im refferring to compiler accepted syntax, but yeah
<nisshh> yeah, its completely frewe
<thisara> nisshh: sorry
<nisshh> free
<thisara> nisshh: Run in Windows ?
<nisshh> wait, what?
<thisara> nisshh:  do they run gfortran in Linux ? or Windows ?
<nisshh> thisara, its available for linux as far as i know
<thisara> nisshh:  I earlier used it . Sometimes it has bugs. 
<nisshh> yeah
<thisara> nisshh:  But I have never used in linux
<nisshh> thisara, can you please join the #fortran channel, they are willing to help you
<thisara> nisshh:  There are few other. Microsoft Power Station, Compaq 
<nisshh> yeah
<thisara> good
<thisara> nisshh: thanks for your time
<nisshh> thisara, no problem, im happy to help, its just that fortran is sort of above my head :)
<nisshh> thisara, any Ubuntu questions or help you need, come back here :)
<thisara> nisshh:  Ok Nish. See you again after some time
<nisshh> thisara, do you know how to join #fortran?
<thisara> nisshh: what u mean #fortran
<thisara> ?
<nisshh> thisara, there is a channel on IRC called #fortran, there are people in there willing to help you
<nisshh> thisara, gimme a sec
<thisara> nisshh: aha ok got it
<nisshh> thisara, click this link: irc://irc.freenode.net:8001/#fortran
<thisara> nisshh: got it
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> thisara, so, are you going to #fortran now, or...
<thisara> nisshh:  I tried that
<nisshh> thisara, copy and paste that link into your web browser
<thisara> nisshh: seems its different application do I need to create a login
<thisara> nisshh:  Ok I am there
<thisara> nisshh: thanks
<nisshh> cool
<thisara> nisshh:  need to go 
<thisara> nisshh: catch u another time
<thisara> nisshh: bye
<gggs> hmm, webchat shows your ip to the world
<nisshh> gggs, yeah
<gggs> reading through the IRC rfc the other day I came across the /links cmd, and then realized FreeNode has an Australian server
<gggs> "roddenberry.freenode.net roddenberry.freenode.net :0 Brisbane, AU"
<nisshh> wait
<nisshh> gggs, how did you discover an au freenode server by reading an rfc?
<nisshh> you have super mind powers! :)
<nisshh> now im just getting offtopic :)
<gggs> butterfly effect, I could predict what would happen 17 years in the future by how it was written
<nisshh> lol
<gggs> it didn't extend my ability to avoid xmas shopping traffic today, so my super mind powers have restricted privileges
<gggs> yea anyway I get ~400ms ping to chat.freenode.net (random server) and ~71ms to roddenberry.freenode.net
<nisshh> oh nice lol
<nisshh> gggs, i get 104ms ping from roddenberry.freenode.net, but im in WA, so im not as close as you
<gggs> what do you get to your current IRC server?
<nisshh> one sec
<gggs> I get ~400 to leguin.
<nisshh> gggs, i get 513ms from leguin.freenode.net, but they are in sweden :)
<nisshh> gggs, do you have cable or ADSL2+?
<gggs> sveeeden!
<gggs> adsl2, I'll tell you the speed in a minute
<nisshh> ah ok
<gggs> ...if I can find my router's password
<nisshh> lol
<gggs> uh oh
<nisshh> what happened?
<gggs> I had everything setup quite nicely, with an admin and a normal user account, but uhh, I've no idea where I wrote them down
<nisshh> gggs, lol, nice :)
<nisshh> gggs, just go to speedtest.net :)
<gggs> I'm pretty sure I wrote them down, however I'm even more sure I shred loose paper
<nisshh> haha
<gggs> after screwing around with the damn thing for a whole afternoon, I've shredded the only evidence of my efforts
 * gggs sighs
<gggs> it's about 8,000kbit/s from memory
<sagaci> adsl1
<nisshh> gggs, same as me then
<gggs> I can download at about 600kB/s, I'm just cut at losing the passwords for this damn thing
<nisshh> gggs, ah ok, i max out at about 859kb/s :)
<sagaci> looking forward to d/l speeds at lca2011
<sagaci> 2.2MB
<gggs> nisshh: nice, dsl?
<nisshh> gggs, ADSL2+
<nisshh> sagaci, oh nice :)
<sagaci> nisshh: sounds like adsl1
<nisshh> sagaci, no, its ADSL2+ dude
<nisshh> sagaci, ISP says so, my router says so :)
<sagaci> yeah, but why are you maxing out at just ~860kbps
<gggs> 'just' 860kB/s?
<sagaci> gggs: yeah, just 860kB, i've been there
<nisshh> sagaci, kilobytes, not kilobits :)
<sagaci> yeah, we're on the same page
<nisshh> sagaci, how fast is you net?
<sagaci> ~21000kilobits
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> translates into around 2.1-2.2megabytes/sec
<sagaci> that's adsl2+
<sagaci> not annex m
<nisshh> sagaci, i can get that speed here on adsl2+ but its more expensive than 8000mbps :)
<sagaci> kbps* :P
<nisshh> but i swear, i AM on adsl2+ dude
<gggs> yea it's cheaper to wardrive and connect to routers called `dlink'
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah lol, oops :)
<sagaci> so you're on turbo or something
<sagaci> it's about the same price, yeah?
<nisshh> sagaci, im with telstra on the bigpond liberty turbo 8mbps plan with 50GB's bandwidth
<nisshh> but i got a discount
<nisshh> so 20mbps is far more expensive
<sagaci> yeah, i'm on the same except elite
<sagaci> but i'm on wireless 3g right this moment
<nisshh> sagaci, my plan might be elite too, i cant remember :)
<sagaci> nisshh: have you tried rebooting your router
<nisshh> sagaci, what? why?
<sagaci> well if you're on the elite, you should be able to get 20mbps if your line is right
<sagaci> when I felt 20mbps dowload, 
<sagaci> i was like that dude in the chair listeing to loud music with glasses on
<nisshh> sagaci, no, there is the 8mbps elite and the 20mbps elite :)
<sagaci> a deprecated plan?
<nisshh> no
<nisshh> let me find the plan list
<sagaci> i got it
<sagaci> i'll imgur it
<nisshh> ok
<sagaci> http://i.imgur.com/qBFYB.png
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, that plan
<nisshh> but my router limits me because it cant do ADSL2+ :)
<sagaci> so it's just your router
<nisshh> i installed a patch that supposedly made it ADSL2+ capable
<sagaci> what have you got
<nisshh> but it obviously isnt working
<gggs> hah, "Your current plan is BigPond Elite Liberty* (100GB) - ADSL $79.95 monthly", it's not even there anymore
<nisshh> sagaci, Netgear DG834G
<nisshh> lol, yeah
<sagaci> nisshh: now it makes sense
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, because it says i get ADSL2+ but obviously my router is too old
<sagaci> 100GB is my sweet spot, since you get 256k shaped speed
<nisshh> yeah
<sagaci> in saying that 50GB meets my needs
<nisshh> but i dont get shaped often, i stop downloading just before i go over
<nisshh> and i regulate it
<gggs> I'm 24GB through 100GB, with one day until new bill date; what do you guys go through?
<nisshh> so i spread the 50GB's out over a month
<sagaci> 1.5GB a day
<nisshh> gggs, i go through all 50GB's a month
<nisshh> but i could easily go through more
<sagaci> youtube HD, daily linux isos aren't mirrored, only xubuntu's are
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> brb, getting dessert
<nisshh> back now
<gggs> aarnet is unmetered
<sagaci> distros iso that aren't mirrored, 
<sagaci> aarnet is limited
<nisshh> gggs, yeah i use it
<sagaci> i abuse it
<sagaci> 8)
<gggs> nisshh: (ot) I'm grep'ing my entire hdd for my router's passwords, everythings a little slow
<gggs> sagaci: you pull new ISO's daily?
<sagaci> no
<gggs> 200GB, even 100GB is a large amount of data for a home network
<nisshh> gggs, hehe
<sagaci> ubuntu one
<sagaci> i'd use it if uploads weren't counted
<gggs> earlier this week I measured how much traffic went through an IRC server similar to this one when idle-- 12.49kB over an hour, depending on how long the server's hostname is
<gggs> nisshh: grep couldn't find anything, looks like I've have to reset it (eventually)
<nisshh> gggs, that sucks :(
<gggs> yea it's one of those Telstra-branded Thomson wifi routers, you can only change a few settings
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> my routers control panel is not bad, i can change DHCP address range, LAN settings, wireless settings, dyndns settings, etc
<gggs> nisshh: wifi?
<nisshh> gggs, yes
<nisshh> wireless == wifi
<gggs> oh right, missed that, it's getting late
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> i am fully awake currently :)
<gggs> the only wifi router I've got is the Telstra/Thomson, purely for the N900
<gggs> night owl hey
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-24
<thisara> nisshh: hi
<thisara> nisshh: I manged to install Intel fortran 
<nisshh> oops, missed thisara
<gggs> nisshh: was only on for <10mins, probably solved his/her own problem
<nisshh> gggs, yeah, i know, i was asleep :)
<chesty_> nisshh: apparently the red led is optical digital audio
<nisshh> chesty_, ah, ok :)
<orly_owl> Any tool to defrag ntfs?
<gggs> merry xmas all
<orly_owl> and 2011
<orly_owl> soon
<gggs> orly_owl: yea not long to go; why do you need to defrag an NTFS partition in Ubuntu?
<blahdeblah> Merry Christmas everyone!
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-25
<head_victim> blahdeblah: merry christmas to you to.
<head_victim> My wife cross stictched me a Ubuntu logo for Christmas :D
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Official Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC  ||  Next Team Meeting: Tues 11/01/2011 @ 2100 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings || Team home: http://ubuntu.org.au  ||  #ubuntu-au-chat now open for non-ubuntu discussions!  ||  Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists
<head_victim> nisshh: thanks for that, fixed the type
<head_victim> typo*
<nisshh> head_victim, cool, hehe, i saw it about 3 days ago, but couldnt get hold of an op till now :)
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<sagaci> prabhu: add natty to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sagaci> then sudo apt-get update
<sagaci> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sagaci> i'd recommend you reinstall though
<prabhu> hmmm but i downloaded that alpha version and i made it
<prabhu> in my pen drive
<sagaci> what do you mean you made it
<prabhu> hmmm made up a bootable one using start up disk creator
<sagaci> yeah ok, so have you tried booting off it and installing it
<prabhu> yeah but i dont want my data's in my 10.10 to be lost
<prabhu> can i upgrade from 10.10 without any loss of data?
<sagaci> prabhu: how much data are we talking
<prabhu> hmmm just a little bit arnd 20 gb
<sagaci> do you really want to upgradd
<prabhu> yeah
<prabhu> i have the iso image of natty
<sagaci> like, seriously. It's bad enough going from a stable to a stable let alone to a dev release
<prabhu> and i am in 10.10 now
<prabhu> just i wanna give a try
<sagaci> it's not worth hosing your system
<sagaci> try it in a vm
<prabhu> hmmm
<prabhu> so just for a learning process ,pls tell me how to upgrade if i have an ubuntu<version>.iso image
<sagaci> prabhu: ah, you need to alternate iso img
<prabhu> sorry i cant understand?
<sagaci> you need to download an alternatve image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/alpha-1/
<sagaci> alternate*
<prabhu> i did it
<blahdeblah> sagaci: Don't spread FUD.  Ubuntu is designed to be upgradable, and most upgrades from stable to stable work fine for most people.
<blahdeblah> My laptop was originally installed on hardy and has been upgraded for every release since.  I also migrated from a Dell Latitude D830 to a Lenovo ThinkPad X200s without reinstalling.
<nisshh> blahdeblah, sometime soon, before the next meeting, i need to talk to you about the website too
<sagaci> blahdeblah: do you really feel complacent with helping someone to an unstable and unsupported version of ubuntu when there's data to be accounted for and the process itself is not so straightforward
<sagaci> the only FUD i'm spreading is the kind of FUD that will occur when the upgrade goes wrong and/or data is lost
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-26
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/10/December
<head_victim> If anyone can think of anything to add to the team report please let me know (or addit yourself :) )
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-19
<Guest90916> hi there
<Guest90916> anyone know how to restore .bashrc file on ubuntu?
<gorilla> Guest90916: Try copying the one from /etc/skel
<Guest90916> gorilla : yeah I have
<Guest90916> but when I put the command like
<Guest90916> euca-authorize -P tcp -p 22 default
<Guest90916> it gave me an error like this
<Guest90916> EC2_ACCESS_KEY environment variable must be set.
<Guest90916> Connection failed
<gorilla> Guest90916: you are going to need to add that variable :-)
<Guest90916> gorilla : o I have found the solution. Thanks :)
<gorilla> kk. sorry I was in the middle of fixing dinner.
<head_victim> sagaci: you were chasing me last night?
<gorilla> head_victim: the word you are looking for is stalking. :-)
<head_victim> gorilla: hey I'll take any attention I can get ;)
<gorilla> fair enough. Better than chasing other people.
<DarrenS> head_victim: ping
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-20
<Guest90916> hi guys, how to know the user we're using now in ubuntu? thanks
<jaddi27> ManUb, Did you still need help with your question?
<jaddi27> sagaci, I will write a testimonial for you soon. Just haven't had time to get it done yet
<sagaci> no worries
<sagaci> I don't usually read that ubuntu weekly news but I noticed there is a translation section with all the oneiric data.
<jaddi27> I also apologise for not making the last meeting
<jaddi27> oh, ok. I have never read it either. I might take a look
<sagaci> that marathon weekend - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue244#Translation_Stats_Oneiric
<jaddi27> you certainly did well that weekend
<jaddi27> I hope to publish my graph of the translation status over the last few months
<jaddi27> it starts around 100000 untranslated and goes down 
<sagaci> also, just scuffled through https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/+products-with-translations for a few of the projects I use... nothing major did about 1000 strings on random small projects that seem half-notable
<sagaci> it would be good to keep a wiki page of a log of what packages people complete
<jaddi27> sounds good. I hadn't heard of that page before - I probably should look around more
<sagaci> neither did I until yesterday
<jaddi27> We should also change the enau translation guidelines link to point to our translations page, not the english uk one
<sagaci> righteo then
<jaddi27> that way we can make sure they see all of the guidelines and information we have written
<sagaci> I'll just check in every couple of days to check for new random strings and try to get the rest down to ~0
<sagaci> about 9500 left
<jaddi27> you must have done a lot today then
<jaddi27> at that rate i won't have any to do at all
<sagaci> nah, there's a few packages that are showing up as incomplete, when they are actually done
<jaddi27> right
<ManUb> <jaddi27> : I already find it, its whoami. thanks anyway :D
<ManUb> but I still want to know if I typed $USER, what that's supposed to be mean?
<jaddi27> I am fairly sure that is a variable that can be used in scripts to substitute the current username
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> sagaci: how would you feel about having to create the last few news items on ubuntu.org.au?
<sagaci> were they rolled back
<head_victim> No, but we're toying with the idea of making the test upgrade live and replacing the old one instead of migrating so I'm just seeing if that would be a big problem before I say one way or the other (and you're the one who's created the new stuff so you're the person most affected)
<sagaci> not really, I could just copy the text over but even then, it's not too much work to rewrite
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds good
<head_victim> I'll just copy and paste it the only thing we'll have to do is redo the links
<head_victim> evening bejames 
<sagaci> so the upgrade is happening now/tonight?
<head_victim> Fingers crossed the new site will be live tonight :)
<sagaci> ok then great
<head_victim> bejames: the great website update cometh :)
<head_victim> Apparently, that wasn't the VM :/
<head_victim> For anyone interested - http://ubuntu.org.au/ looks a little different now
<head_victim> DarrenS: good news, so far the only complaint is that we need more margins on the side
<DarrenS> ok great
<head_victim> It's tweeted, mailed and spread around IRC a little so fingers cross we'll get some more feedback over the next little while
<sp4z> hi all
<head_victim> Evening sp4z 
<DarrenS> ok I'm going to shamble off for a feed, please feel free to highlight me re the site change
<ManUb> hello mate
<head_victim> DarrenS: no problems, thanks heaps for your help
<sagaci> website looks good
<sagaci_> head_victim: under solar system, the planet ubuntu-au feed points to a non-existent url
<head_victim> DarrenS: as sagaci pointed out, the planet feed is still linked to the planet.ubuntu-au.org not planet.ubuntu.org.au I had a poke around the drupal management thing but couldn't find where to change it.
<elky> head_victim, it'll be a menu
<elky> head_victim, did you figure it out?
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-21
<DarrenS> hi, the planet feed looks ok now, there was some contention between the aggregator and planet modules.
<head_victim> elky: sorry I'd already left for work when you replied
<head_victim> DarrenS: thanks for fixing it
<DarrenS> np
<Bodman456> Hey everyone :)
<sagaci_> hi
<PerfieM> WOOOO!
<PerfieM> I LOVE AUSSSSIES!
<PerfieM> YEAH
<PerfieM> GO AUSSIES!
<elky> le sigh.
<gorilla> elky: :-)
<elky> perfiem is a network-wide troll
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-22
<gorilla> oh.. I wasn't aware of the background.
<head_victim> DarrenS: nothing but positive feedback so far. I've had one or two suggestions on minor content tweaks, nothing structural.
<head_victim> I fail at FB. I thought I created an event for the LoCo page, apparently I created it on my personal account.
<DarrenS> cool
<ManUb> hi, how to make ./run file that run x.sh file? thanks :)
<sagaci> ManUb: chmod +x x.sh ; ./x.sh
<ManUb> sagaci : thanks :)
<ManUb> actually I want to make a ./run for the daemontools
<sagaci> what, like a symlink to the actual executable
<sagaci> assuming you're talking about http://www.daemon-tools.cc/eng/downloads
<ManUb> no, not that one, this one http://mihasya.com/blog/daemontools-0-76-on-ubuntu-9-04/
<sagaci> good luck with that
<sagaci> under 8000
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-23
<ManUb> hi there
<ManUb> anyone has used this daemontools on ubuntu before http://cr.yp.to/daemontools/supervise.html?
<ManUb> I want to know how to make the ./run file if it's not existed before
<ManUb> thanks
<jmscomtech> hey guys and gals just curious if any of you here have libbluray, and the xmbc compiled on thier system? if so does it work with all blurays or must it use a dumphd still?
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-24
<airtonix> elky`: you call that trolling :>
<jmscomtech> hmm anyone here able to help me figure out why i couldnt load the gui when i installed the nvidia drivers
<elky`> airtonix, i call the way she's going to various channels in turn and being obnoxious in each one trolling, yes.
<elky`> she's a well-known troll on freenode. #defocus tolerates her because it's just obnoxious attention seeking, not maliciousness, but that's about all.
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-25
<airtonix> oh ok
<airtonix> that's a pretty low standard
<airtonix> you know what they say about trolls without bridges
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-21
<tom_a_sparks> the world is ending according the Mayan @ 10pm
<n00bzz> hello
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-22
<sagaci> head_victim: on holidays?
<ikt> hey head_victim 
<sagaci> hey ikt
<ikt> hey sagaci!
<ikt> what's going on?
<sagaci> quarter of a century old
<ikt> grats :D
<ikt> same age as me
<ikt> did you see this
<ikt> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/158og0/gnu_strikes_again_pictures_of_the_fsf_surprising/
<ikt> the comments kind of sum up my problem with going out and being pro-active
<ikt> you have to fit into a very tiny space of being acceptable and not annoying while mentioning that people should look at using free software
<ikt> which is not easy task
<ikt> which is not easy task
<ikt> mt
<ikt> might have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<ikt> jockey is not running
<ikt> it keeps crashing
<sagaci> fsf is sometimes looney
<head_victim> I keep missing sagaci
<head_victim> Evening ikt 
<ikt> heya
<ikt> head_victim, know much python?
<head_victim> ikt: the snake or the programming language?
<ikt> lol
<ikt> the programming language
<ikt> I'm using datetime.datetime module
<ikt> and I'm like
<ikt> what's the difference between 3 days ago and today
<ikt> and it says:
<ikt> "3 days, 23 hours, 30 minutes, 10 seconds"
<ikt> BUT
<ikt> when I say, what's the difference between today and 6 hours ago
<ikt> it says
<ikt> "23 hours, 30 minutes, 10 seconds"
<ikt> it doesn't say "0 days"
<ikt> and this messes everything up! 
<ikt> i can't figure out why they don't just say 0 days
<head_victim> Depends ont he settings for the output I guess. But that's only going off my spreadsheet knowledge, I've never once programmed anything that worked :P I have a habit of finding stuff others have done and tinkering until it does what I need.
<ikt> I tried that :(
<ikt> internodes mum works in wine
<ikt> but it just
<ikt> it's like the windows version is 10/10
<ikt> and the wine version is 8/10
<ikt> it does its job, but not well
<ikt> btw don't ever do gui programming
<ikt> it's a whole other thing
<ikt> unless you have some sort of a prebuilt wysiwyg editor
<head_victim> Mum?
<ikt> if any("day" not in hours[0] for s in hours):
<ikt> hours.insert(0, "0 days")
<ikt> 6 hours work for 2 lines of code
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-23
<Ironcomics> hey
<Ironcomics> Hello, i need helpp
<Ironcomics> anybody here :(
<Noskcaj> Ironcomics, why not just use #ubuntu?
<Ironcomics> how do i use that
<Noskcaj> it's the support irc channel, not the australian loco team's one. type /j #ubuntu
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-18
<st_iron> hello
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-20
<jared> jea: I just went through the second page of translations. I've marked a couple in evolution for checking by someone else if you can have a quick look. One is a word I've not heard of, the other I want to change trash to rubbish bin but concerned it will change a shortcut and may break things and I forgot how to check for that.
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-21
<PebkacJones> bonjour
<PebkacJones> ;)
<PebkacJones> anyone awake?
<Noskcaj> PebkacJones, yeah
<PebkacJones> hi Noskcaj
<PebkacJones> do we have an IRL meeting ?
<Noskcaj> there's release parties and installfests, but the closest thing to a "meeting" is linuxcon
<Noskcaj> http://linux.conf.au/
<PebkacJones> mmm
<PebkacJones> that's only yearly right
<PebkacJones> where do you live in Australia?
<Noskcaj> armidale
<Noskcaj> you?
<PebkacJones> sydney
<PebkacJones> do you have a local linux users group meeting?
<PebkacJones> we have SLUG here
<PebkacJones> but I rarely come
<Noskcaj> we did for about 6 months, 5 years ago.
<PebkacJones> hmmm
<PebkacJones> so what do you use Ubuntu mainly for?
<PebkacJones> I sometimes tried it on desktop
<PebkacJones> but never stayed around for long
<Noskcaj> Desktop. I'm a developer for the project
<PebkacJones> ah
<PebkacJones> you work for canonical?
<PebkacJones> are you Jackson
<Noskcaj> no, and yes
<PebkacJones> didn't realise  you're so young :)
<PebkacJones> internet is very democratising isn't it 
#ubuntu-au 2014-12-16
<Matthlppls> hi
<Matthlppls> Tring ubuntu for the first time
<Matthlppls> installed
<Matthlppls> black screen, blinking cursor
<Matthlppls> wont boot
#ubuntu-au 2015-12-14
<ljp> bah!
#ubuntu-au 2015-12-18
<blahdeblah> lpotter: So I hear you're going to be making work for me...
<lpotter> :)
<lpotter> I'm back beginning of next month
#ubuntu-au 2016-12-19
<Mark___> hi, there seems to be a corrupt pkg in the au apt archive... "Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/s2tc/libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0_0~git20131104-1.1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch". It is okay if I update sources.list to use http://archive.ubuntu.com. Any suggestions on where to report this issue?
<blahdeblah> Mark___: #ubuntu-mirrors for starters
<blahdeblah> Mark___: just pasting your message there
<Mark___> great, thanks for that!
<blahdeblah> Mark___: Mirror admin is on it
<Mark___> ok, cheers
<blahdeblah> Mark___: anyway, make #ubuntu-mirrors your first port of call for that sort of thing in future - there's a listed Vanguard most of the time. :-)
<Mark___> blahdeblah: ok, thanks again for your help
#ubuntu-au 2018-12-19
<Zidane> Evening, this channel still active?
#ubuntu-au 2018-12-22
<meatloaf2002> hi all
<meatloaf2002> anyone here using the latest version of ubuntu with a nvidia card and getting screen tearing
